# Cats Won't Use Hammock



## debodun (Feb 28, 2013)

I picked up a kitty hammock at an estate sale since I heard how much cats love these. When I brought it home, my cats just stared at it about 30 seconds, the elicited no further interest in it even when I sprinkled catnip on it. What can I do to get them to use it?


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Catnip. Maybe a toy. My cats have never used the hammock on their cat tree either. Sometimes they just don't like something. Leave it alone. They'll figure something out for it. Mine stuff toys in theirs. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

tell them to stay off it!!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

tghsmith said:


> tell them to stay off it!!!!


LOL

I'd set it on a table beside a window.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I didn't have any luck with a hammock-style window perch for my kitty either. I think, more than anything, they want to feel secure on the ground, with their 4 feet planted firmly on something. My Murphy always backs his hind legs into my hands so he can feel something solid against them. If you put a hard board-type perch at a window, I bet your kitty would use it.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you try putting them on it? If that doesn't work I second the poster who said, "Tell them to stay off!"


----------



## krazykiwi (Oct 21, 2012)

My little girl loves "things that sink", she'll sleep on top of her pet carrier if I let her, on handbags, school book bags, on blankets or towels that are on a rack to dry, anything that sags a bit under her weight she just loves. 

So I got a cat tree with a hammock JUST for her (because my big boy is too big to fit in it, and she's a bit spookish, so I wanted her to have a safe place that was just hers to go to). 

So of course she loved it for about half a day, and then ignored it entirely for 3 months. Until this week, when she's suddenly decided it's the bestest bestest place ever (leading to big boy trying to sleep in it too, and promptly falling out on his head. Twice. )

Cats do what cats do, ours not to wonder why.

I actually suspect, now that the winter dark is lifting, and it's by a big picture window, it's just more interesting now as a place to go to the cat movies, otherwise known as watching the neighbours birdfeeder.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

krazykiwi said:


> *Cats do what cats do, ours not to wonder why*.


yep, i agree!!!! leave the hamock alone for awhile - they may use it when you least expect it. does it smell like strange cat??


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

debodun said:


> I picked up a kitty hammock at an estate sale since I heard how much cats love these. When I brought it home, my cats just stared at it about 30 seconds, the elicited no further interest in it even when I sprinkled catnip on it. What can I do to get them to use it?


put your favorite, most expensive silk dress on it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Throw it out and give them the box/bag it came in. They'll be thrilled


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks a little beat up, maybe they don't like the smell or something.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, Marie73. If it smells they will avoid it. Take the cover off and wash it well with unscented laundry soap - and maybe a little color safe bleach. Looks yucky in the middle. If I was a self respecting I wouldn't want to sleep in it either. Of course it may just be the picture lighting.


----------

